# My "new" old stove



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

I am so excited! My 1950 model Tappan gas cookstove is finally in place and working! You can read about it on my blog, but right now I'm in bliss because I once again have a stove that can hold a canner--those lightweight electric ranges I've had to use just could not do it. Now with our free gas, I can have a real stove again.:banana02:

Click here and you should be able to see my blog and photos of the stove.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

image help...


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow, it's beautiful! I'd be doin' the happy dance too, just love all the space in the middle of the top, and are those storage cabinets on the sides and bottom? Does it use a pilot light or do you have to have electricity? It's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Great stove! We had one just like that when I was growing up, love old stoves, hate new ones, lol.

If it's just like ours was, the middle bottom is a pull-out broiler pan, and the front lays down to make it easier to get pans in and out. That's how we always made toast, put dots of butter in each corner of the bread and one in the middle and then toasted it under the broiler. Even better when it was sprinkled with cinnamon/sugar before toasting! 

The two side doors were for pan storage, with one shelf behind each door. Our knobs didn't light up when turned on though, cool! I think ours was from 1950, I'm a '55 model myself, lol.  Oh, and it should have pilot lights unless it's been modified.


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

I had one just like that when we were first married ...would love to have another ..lucky you!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nice - love all that room in the middle too.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Very Nice, congratulations!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

That is a beautiful stove! I have been wanting one for a while but I bet I don't luck out on one like your son did.


----------



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! It's fun to share the joy with you.

Gramma, it has pilot lights, no electricity except for the lights. Which makes me happy because when the electricity goes out, I can still use it.

Crispin, thank you for the image help. I couldn't figure it out. This stove is so neat--it has three pull-out chrome drawers on the left side for bread, etc (although I'll probably use them for something else), a slide-out tray for utensils and three towel bars in the right side. I won't use the towel rack since I want to store my cookie sheets in that area. 

Callie, you're right, the broiler is in the bottom. The timer even works, as does the oven light. One of the red burner lights is not working so Larry will check into that. 

I added a link on yesterday's blog to my first post about the stove, so if you want to see those drawers, etc, you can see more photos there. Here's a link: 

Tappan Deluxe


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cool! Love the stove and your area there.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so happy for you! That is a beautiful stove! They certainly don't make things like they used to do they?


----------



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

No, they don't, strawberry girl. This thing is so heavy, and the enamel is really thick. The burner plates are chrome, and there are even some enamel burner covers that can be used as trays, stored in the right hand door. And on the back there's a chart of cooking times for all kinds of things--even kale.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Granny Sue said:


> No, they don't, strawberry girl. This thing is so heavy, and the enamel is really thick. The burner plates are chrome, and there are even some enamel burner covers that can be used as trays, stored in the right hand door. And on the back there's a chart of cooking times for all kinds of things--even kale.


That's amazing! Makes me want one for my house. 

I can't get over how perfect it looks. Almost like it was made just for your kitchen. Gorgeous!


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

That is a thing of beauty!  I had an old one like that, years ago, in my first apartment. The pilot lights made handy night lights. 

I'd love to have gas, but I'll have to move first. *sigh*


----------



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

It's gorgeous and it looks great in your kitchen! Congratulations!


----------



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

strawberrygirl said:


> That's amazing! Makes me want one for my house.
> 
> I can't get over how perfect it looks. Almost like it was made just for your kitchen. Gorgeous!


I had one just like it when we built our house, strawberrygirl, so maybe that's why it looks so at home


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Granny Sue - What a wonderful stove!!! I'd be proud, too. This stove is exactly like I would love to have - I'm jealous! What a great find. This is the kind of stove they SHOULD still be making today, but don't. These kinds of stoves were made for the days when women really cooked and canned. And I bet this stove was made in the USA, too, not China or Mexico or assembled in the US from foreign components..............


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Deluxe indeed, wow! Apparently, ours was the starter model, while yours is the full deluxe model, lol. We didn't have all those neat things behind the storage doors and no light-up knobs either. I just can't believe y'all got that for $50!!! 

There's an old "stove hospital" in the nearest big town, and they have some wonderful old stoves, but they want an arm, a leg and your first-born child for them, lol. A while back they had one almost like yours, but fire engine red and had a grill/griddle in the middle. They sold it for $4500...yep, that's right 45 hundred dollars! It was definitely a thing of beauty.

Enjoy and bask in all our pea-green envy, lol.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I am soooo jealous. Its beautiful.


----------



## dinytcb (Sep 20, 2009)

I have stove envy! My kitchen is done in 50's decor, so it would fit right in.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

We had a stove much like that when we bought our first house in 1976. The prior owners were older and bought the stove new. I couldn't wait to get rid of it! I thought I had to have a new one. 
I've kicked myself in the past for getting rid of it and I'm kicking myself again, :stars: right now!
Lucky you!!


----------

